# Skiing and other exercise ok during 2WW?



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to keep asking all these questions but I wondered if anyone could advise - I ov'd on Wednesday (I think) and am supposed to be having a dry slope skiing lesson on Sunday - it was booked after first Clomid BFN as something nice for DH and me to do together to take our minds of TTC and trying not to "put life on hold" - but now I am worried in case a little embryo is trying to implant on Sunday and what if I fall over, will it get dislodged?   Also, am trying to lose weight but wondering if I should do less exercise during 2WW as have heard that it can divert blood flow from the womb to other bits...  if anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear them...

Thanks in advance,

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ideally you should try to take it easy with regards to strenuous exercise during 2ww (which includes hoovering !!!  ) but also, you shouldn't live your live stopping yourself from doing things you enjoy...so I appreciate not really answering your question and a bit of a "catch 22"  

When I've been ttc naturally and when I took clomid (6mths to boost) I've tried to be as good as possible during 2ww...I used to go to yoga sessions and there are moves you shouldn't do when pg...and then there are foods shouldn't eat if pg...and I'd try to treat myself as though I was in early pregnancy....but saying that, I also did have the occasional drink and enjoy myself as I didn't know for definite I was pg and I had to get on with life.  The only time I've been really strict is during any ivf treatment as I know there are embies.

I'm sorry, I realise I'm not really helping much am I   If it were me then I'd still go...but thats my own personal opinion and if you feel you'd blame yourself and feel guilty if get a bfn then dont go.

Also, implantation happens around 5-12dpo...so if you ovulated on  Wednesday and you're going skiing on Sunday then thats 4/5 dpo so should be fine...but obviously I'm not a Dr so please don't quote me on that !!

Sending you loads of good luck wishes...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Minxy Natasha, you're such a sweetie    I think I will go and just enjoy it.  Have a lovely weekend and take care xx


----------

